# Some trick hanging and taping pics



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Thought I would start a thread where we can post some of the trick hanging and taping we do from time to time, keep the pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome thread Chris :thumbsup: That dome is sweet!


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Im sure its a total pain to finish but its also a once in a lifetime project that you can look back on with great pride. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

TIP OF THE CENTURY!!!http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=130ynk7ay&client=mv-google#/watch?v=4EU39Xaathg


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Not real crazy but i did something a bit different the other day. These corners were exposed lvl's and supposed to be flat then cased with wood later on. Well the HO changed their mind so i had to get creative. Used perforated aluminum sheeting to form a corner, then fibafuse, no-coat, and a lot of durabond lol.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Hard to tell but the left side of that pic is the ceiling side. Did this on 4 corners each about 10' long and two 6' sections of scaffold high. Wish i took more pics of finished product. I will snap a few when we go to do touch ups. Second pic is of the aluminum sheeting. I use that stuff for larger wall patches also. Put mud around patch push sheet into mud then fibafuse over. Very fast and easy.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

We didn't finish this one but we will be covering it with Fresco Harmony. My first thought thought was, poor drywallers. I'd never seen anything like it.


----------



## Empirical (May 13, 2014)

*Nice Work!*

I am new to the forum, saw your groins. They are definitely a pain, but sure feels good when you are done. Here is one I did a while back. I still use the picture for my cover add. The same house had a 4 story French curve ceiling in the stair case that took more time to hang actually.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Empirical said:


> I am new to the forum, saw your groins. They are definitely a pain, but sure feels good when you are done. Here is one I did a while back. I still use the picture for my cover add. The same house had a 4 story French curve ceiling in the stair case that took more time to hang actually.


That's beautiful !!!:yes:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome job man! Those "starfish" ceilings are a mutha to figure out at first huh? Nice edges and MUCH respect on that box in the middle :thumbsup: Those grids ain't no picnic either but that looks niiiiiiiice. :yes:


----------



## redoak (Jul 17, 2014)

im doing alot of commercial stuff so its pretty straight foward "hang em tack em and tape em'type jobs, im curious as to how to get my boards to bend like this, it is beautiful!


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice👍


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's shelf just built in my living room lol


----------

